# Roof



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As much as I hate this I probably need a new roof. The roof put on before we moved here wasn't done properly so it's already failing.

Remember last month? Or was it the month before we had 4 tornadoes hit our county? That night my roof was banging, not like things were falling on it but like it was lifting and banging back down again. 

Didn't think a whole ton about it until I saw the roof last week. Let's say, it doesn't look good.

I've called three roofers, three mind you. They say get estimates and referrals. That's a great concept if you can get them to do what they say they're going to do, call back or show up. 

Today number three is supposed to be here. Everyone throw thoughts at this dude that he does what he says he's going to do and show up.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

50/50


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still waiting. 

I have stuff to do that involves power equipment but I'm afraid to fire it up in case he calls. I HATE this!


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

It's a PITA sometimes to get people to comes give estimates. Especially, when there have been a lot of storms in the area, like you've had. I know they're probably busy, but still, they should honor their appointments.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to drink my coffee then if he's still not here I'm going to go out and start with the noisy stuff. I'm gone tomorrow so nothing will get done here then.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I HATE when they say they'll be there "between 8 and 5" wth is that? People are supposed to skip work for a whole day just to get an estimate or for a repair of some sort...stupid.
Did he eventually show?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope and no phone call.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

That really sucks!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Give them a bad review on Yelp or their own website or wherever you can


----------

